# 68 Center Dash AC Vent



## straightedge (Jan 2, 2019)

Hey all!

I'm the parts guy for Straight Edge Auto Restoration in Saint Anthony Idaho. We're working on finishing up a 1968 GTO. It just needs an alignment and some interior stuff and it's done! One thing that's holding us up is the center dash AC components. This car didn't originally have AC, but our customer wanted us to add it. The only thing that's reproduced is the vent itself, but not any of the ducts or the frames and hardware to hold the vent in. We've rounded up pretty much everything from various places, but we can't find the frame that the vent mounts into on the center dash vent. Here's a schematic of it all. We're looking for part 19 in the middle of the picture. If any of you knew where we could find one to purchase that'd be great. Bare minimum we'd use some pictures. I also have experience with Solidworks and 3d modeling and would be willing to draw one up and 3d print it if I had one I could borrow for a week or so. If anyone has anything to this nature, that'd be great! Thanks!


----------



## wzpilot (Apr 3, 2018)

straightedge said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'm the parts guy for Straight Edge Auto Restoration in Saint Anthony Idaho. We're working on finishing up a 1968 GTO. It just needs an alignment and some interior stuff and it's done! One thing that's holding us up is the center dash AC components. This car didn't originally have AC, but our customer wanted us to add it. The only thing that's reproduced is the vent itself, but not any of the ducts or the frames and hardware to hold the vent in. We've rounded up pretty much everything from various places, but we can't find the frame that the vent mounts into on the center dash vent. Here's a schematic of it all. We're looking for part 19 in the middle of the picture. If any of you knew where we could find one to purchase that'd be great. Bare minimum we'd use some pictures. I also have experience with Solidworks and 3d modeling and would be willing to draw one up and 3d print it if I had one I could borrow for a week or so. If anyone has anything to this nature, that'd be great! Thanks!


Hi there - I am looking for the same part for a 1969 GTO (Part # 9796881). Attached is what it is supposed to look like. I found a couple of used ones that were in really poor shape. Please let me know if you find one of these, and I will do the same. Good luck!

Wick


----------



## straightedge (Jan 2, 2019)

https://www.chicagomusclecarparts.c...el-ac-ctr-69-gto-le-te-center-vent-frame-used

There's no picture, but this seems like it could be it. We've bought many parts from these guys and they're usually pretty good to work with. Maybe just give them a call and see what you can find out?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

its a '68 only part .....


----------



## D-ville 68 GTO (Mar 19, 2017)

*68 GTO Cowling Sensor*

Hello, I have a question. I have a 68 with air also and there is supposed to be some type of sensor on top of the cowling on the right side. I need to get one and I do not know what it is called or where to get one. I have called OPGI and some other Pontiac part places and it seems no one knows what I am talking about, so if anyone knows what it is or if you know where I can get one it would be of great help. Thanks, D-ville 68 GTO


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

D-ville 68 GTO said:


> Hello, I have a question. I have a 68 with air also and there is supposed to be some type of sensor on top of the cowling on the right side. I need to get one and I do not know what it is called or where to get one. I have called OPGI and some other Pontiac part places and it seems no one knows what I am talking about, so if anyone knows what it is or if you know where I can get one it would be of great help. Thanks, D-ville 68 GTO


I checked by 1968 wiring booklet. Has a full schematic for A/C. Do not see any sensor. It's a mystery.


----------



## Roshea400 (Nov 1, 2020)

integrity6987 said:


> I checked by 1968 wiring booklet. Has a full schematic for A/C. Do not see any sensor. It's a mystery.


Hey D-Ville 68 GTO - i have a picture of the Sensor you are looking for. I'm restoring a 68 myself and this came on the Cowl. I am also looking to replace this item. If I can't find a replacement I'm going to Clean this up and put it back on the Car. Here are a few Pics of it and where it is on the Cowl. I'm going to trace the wiring on the harness back to it's origins to see if that gives me any indication of what it is and what it is for.
The markings on the sensor state:
T-O-D 
32252 
6-68 F39 
48T


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The duct is part number 9790738. There was a set of 68 A/C ducts that closed out last week on Ebay. But they do pop up from time to time

Thats the ambient temperature switch. Part number 9792638. It will not allow the A/C compressor to run below a certain temperature (48-50*). The one above is rated at 48*. They rarely go bad which is why you don't see them reproduced. 
See those also on Ebay every now and then. Heres one from a B body thats a bit larger. 









NOS GM A/C Compressor Ambient Switch 1968-1970 Pontiac Bonneville Catalina | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NOS GM A/C Compressor Ambient Switch 1968-1970 Pontiac Bonneville Catalina at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Here is the 68 schematic. Its found in the Diagnosis manual


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Opps, fell down that rabbit hole. (Old Thread). But the information is still good. LOL


----------

